# Baby Gecko With Large Faunarium And Accessories.



## IrishGavinEnglishGosset (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi i am selling a baby gecko that is 2 weeks old. The gecko is only a baby and as you know can not yet be sexed. They have been incubated for female so the gecko should be more definately be female. It comes with a large faunarium for housing which can hold a gecko if its size it will grow to. It also comes with a large cave and a glass dish and heat mat and digital thermometer to digitally set the temperature in degrees or celsius and time worth £30 itself. Great setup and accessories you need to have a healthy growing gecko! The gecko appears to be visually becoming a snow or a high yellow but at this current stage in time can not be definate as of it's young age. It is also the offspring off giant breed gecko's so will be itself a giant gecko breed.

This gecko is on pickup only so thanks for looking!

Price: £60 For Lot.


----------



## Bobby. (Feb 18, 2010)

Douche.
You posted a blog.
No one will read that unless they go on your profile (im the only one that's been there) paha
Make a thread instead


----------

